# Pic from this Sunday



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Gorgeous*

Congratulations! Jazz is absolutely gorgeous in this photo and took my breath away! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

OMgoodness, his jacket IS getting more round. He looks beautiful! He is such a handsome dude! I miss him!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

He is breathtaking!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Stunning!! I missed seeing posts from u!! Especially with pictures!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Congratulations! Jazz is very handsome!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jazz is looking mighty fine! Big congratulations to you both!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Very handsome and elegant. 
It would be a challenge to stay away from him.
Jazz is a BEAUTY:beauty:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Aaahh, thanks everybody.  

After the show I was walking around with Jazz and an adorable little hispanic boy about 6 years old stopped in his tracks. His eyes got wide and his mouth dropped. He pointed at Jazz, looked at his daddy and exclaimed, "Padre! Chee-chee's en su trasero!"
ROFL -
en su trasero = 'on his butt' in spanish
Just in case you need it 
chee chees - Wiktionary


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That is one way to put it! lol


----------

